# Puppy peed inside 8 times today after going outside



## nene_pinto (Aug 4, 2020)

HELP! My new 8 week old puppy peed 8 times today inside after going outside, also she was unusually hyper and kept peeing after I cleaned the area. I have taken her out constantly and she does her business. What is happening??


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

I would start with a check for a bladder infection.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"I would start with a check for a bladder infection."

I could not agree more!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

See if you can get a urine sample. It will help the vet diagnose if she has a UTI. I just buy those small plastic food containers, that have lids. Tape wooden dowel or something similar to the outside of the container. It just makes it easier to get a sample.


----------

